# Hey



## deflatedhopesohio (Aug 29, 2018)

I am hoping to get some insight from other members about my situation. Deep inside, I know what needs to happen but I am giving every possible opportunity. Hopefully, y’all can help out here


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

Can you give us some details so that we might be able to offer our opinions???

Good luck


----------

